# 18 lb goose contest



## Honker Guide

Just to get you guys up to speed on our contest. We started it several years ago at 18 lbs. When nobody could come up with an 18 lb'er we dropped it doen to 17 the next year and so, until this year it is at 15 lbs. Our office received a call several days ago from a feller who said he had shot a 15 1/2 lb goose in Alberta. He was supposed to PM me but I didn't hear anything until today. He posted up that his goose weighed less than 15 lbs due to a faulty fish scale. So the contest goes on and it is open to anyone anywhere that shoots a wild Canada goose over 15 lbs. You have to send it to me for verification. There has been way too much exaggeration going on to take anyone's word or signature for this contest winner.
And by the way, there have been canada geese well over 20 lbs., but they were hand fed a special ration and were not allowed to fly. So to say there has never been a 20 lb honker is wrong, but to shoot one in the wild is a bit of a stretch!! Paul


----------



## jhegg

Paul,
Better x-ray those babies just to make sure 8) 
Jim


----------



## Quacker Wacker

I dont have a 15lb goose but if we got one how would we mail it to u and wouldnt it like loose weight when mailed or would you freeze mail it... :-? :roll: Also what is the reward. Thanks


----------



## jgat

Is this the contest for the dozen Drop Zone's?


----------



## Honker Guide

The winner will receive a dozen of the Drop Zone Canada goose decoys. You will need to freeze the goose and send it next day ups. Any loss of weight would be minimal over this short period of time. Paul


----------



## Quacker Wacker

yea but how do they keep it froze when shipping so that it dont rot...do they have shipping that will shipp it freezing or would u have to ship it with very fast shipping...


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

guys use dry ice to ship. Have shipped Pork Chops to inlaws in AZ this way several times.

Loks like a new electric scale is in my blind bag from now on


----------



## bandman

IOWAFOWLER said:


> Loks like a new electric scale is in my blind bag from now on


Yes sir! :beer:


----------



## Josh_Flem

Shot a couple big birds this weekend, not 15 pounds, but I will be bringing a scale to verify any birds that look big are for sure under 15 pounds.

Josh


----------



## goosebusters

Just recently broke our big goose of the season record. Of the 80 geese we've shot this year our biggest is currently 12 pounds 6 ounces, We're getting there!!!


----------



## Quacker Wacker

shot one last night that weighed 12.9 on the berkley electronic fish scale. They are the kind of scale with a hook and i hooked the goose on in 2 differtent spots so all the weight was on the scale and both times it said 12.9.


----------



## goosedwn

I'm definately in. All we hunt here in Wayne county NC is big ol corn feed backyard geese...not saying they are 20 lbs..but i suppose a few are 14 to 17 at least.

I'll check and see Wenesday afternoon!


----------



## bandman

I truly believe them drop zones will be in somebody's trailer/box by the end of the year. It has definitely been a pretty hidden/low-key contest until now if you ask me. :huh: Looking forward to see what pans out as more and more become aware.
It's definitely time to start up a state record/B&C club "so to speak" for canadas here in ND.
:idea:


----------



## R y a n

I notified my family this afternoon...

I too believe it is likely to be broken being as low as 15. It used to be a yearly thing were someone in our extended family came close to 15 every year. These past few years haven't seen as many though... I wish this contest existed when I was in college 10 years ago...

Ryan


----------



## bandman

Ryan, you should really look into creating a sticky thread for pics of big canadas shot from this season on if you can. Perhaps a 13+ proven minimum weight applies?


----------



## R y a n

bandman said:


> Ryan, you should really look into creating a sticky thread for pics of big canadas shot from this season on if you can. Perhaps a 13+ proven minimum weight applies?


Sounds like a great idea...

Coming right up.

Ryan


----------



## bandman

Meant to put 12+ in there for a better starting point and more comparisons. :wink:

Just seen you got it up already. NICE!!! :bartime: It's totally up to you if you want to keep it at 13#'s. Let the party and ventures begin.


----------



## R y a n

I set the thread to 13 lbs to ensure we have real trophies. There are alot of 12 lb geese shot every year...



Ryan


----------



## bandman

That's cool with me and probably for the better of the thread. 8)


----------



## goosehunternd

hey guys I have a monster goose in the freezer I am going to get mounted I didnt get a chance to weigh it before I froze it. I am wondering how much weighing a frozen bird vs. fresh kill will very. I know for sure it is the biggest goose I have ever shot. I have shot a 13 before and this bird Looks alot bigger than that one did


----------



## USAlx50

well... put it on a scale, you would have to freeze it to send it to honker guide were it 15 lbs anyway.


----------



## FliesItDies

I'm in. There is a pond/corn field kiddy corner to where we hunt thats loaded with geese. The owner doesn't let anyone hunt it but the geese often circle over our spot when they are going to land in their sanctuary. Big spoiled corn fed geese, saw some absolute giants on Sunday but wasn't able to knock any down. Great contest!


----------



## 870 XPRS

We had one that tipped the scale at just a tad over 14 this past weekend. Should have let him go another couple months I guess.


----------



## Phil The Thrill

I truely believe that the contest will be over this season. I know i'm gonna be trying to win those DZ's!


----------



## HATCHETMAN




----------



## Joey Bartlett

Dang, I wish I would have heard about this contest last year. I shot myslelf a big old hoss that weighed 23 1/4 pound goose last year.


----------



## goosehunternd

here we go again


----------



## blocko

If its in the freezer from last year, wouldn't it have to be a 16 pounder to win?


----------



## bandman

I guess that would be Honker Guide's judgement. 


> So the contest goes on and it is open to anyone anywhere that shoots a wild Canada goose over 15 lbs.


 Maybe they just want to see a recent one that qualifies. :huh:
A P&Y or B&C still classifies no matter when it was shot (in appropiate season of course.) :wink:


----------



## goosehunternd

Mines not from last year it is from this years early season, its a pig guna weigh it tonight


----------



## Trapperjack

It doesn't matter when the goose was shot as long as it weighs 15lbs.

Isn't goose season open up there? Where is the winner? From the sounds of it these big geese are all over the place.

Personally I've seen 1/2 dozen geese over 14lbs but nothing 15 or more. I'm sure there is a couple out there but these 17+pound birds are quite dreamy. LOL.


----------



## Quacker Wacker

Joey Bartlett said:


> Dang, I wish I would have heard about this contest last year. I shot myslelf a big old hoss that weighed 23 1/4 pound goose last year.


lol...do u have a pic of this oger or was he too small to take a pic of?


----------



## HATCHETMAN

8)


----------



## goosehunternd

big bird, thats one for the wall congrats on that


----------



## goosebusters2

I shot this swan late last fall and he weighed almost 19 pounds I'm 6'2" and you can see the swan is very big. He had a huge wingspan and since it was late season he was real thick with feathers.

If a swan this big didn't even break 19 I would be suprised to see a goose even close to that big


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

HATCHETMAN said:


>


Which one is you studmuffin'. :lol:


----------



## goosebusters

Here's a bigger pic Bert so that people can see the size of that swan. That is the biggest bird I have ever held in my life. I couldn't imagine a goose that big.


----------



## bandman

We had a couple decieving big boys 2 weekends ago. One had a big long neck and although the other didn't posess the long neck he had him beat in the belly all the way up to base of the neck.(Where 95% of the weight lies) I couldn't believe it when I held both in hand. The one clearly didn't look as big, but felt heavier.
Body and neck length can definitely be decieving in the deciding actual weight.


----------



## HATCHETMAN




----------



## HATCHETMAN




----------



## 4CurlRedleg

> 4-curl...That's me in the middle with the 6-foot wingspan trying to get some shut-eye!!


I knew it, the handsome one of the bunch. 8)


----------



## Drake Jake

my buddy said he shot a goose-swan cross, lol. He said he weighed it at 22.5 pounds. I dont know why i am still friends with him. :lol:


----------



## honkerslayr

well this contest sounds like fun. i'm glad i actually heard of it this year last year i didn't knoe about it. but even though i had shot a 17lber in the late season in december. i got a lot of crap that people didn't believe me but i'll just have to shoot another one of em to show ya. there definetely out there.


----------



## Quacker Wacker

There definately out there this week i shot a 13lb. like i said eariler, two 11 lbs. and a 10lb along with a acouple in the 9 range.


----------



## Quacker Wacker

can we shoot this 15lb goose with a bow. I thought i heard somehwere that u could shoot ducks geese and pheasant with bow if u wanted


----------



## USSapper

Quacker Wacker said:


> can we shoot this 15lb goose with a bow. I thought i heard somehwere that u could shoot ducks geese and pheasant with bow if u wanted


Yes, and if you know for certain that you are shooting at a 15 pound goose with your bow-I would have the trusty 870 by my side so when I miss with the bow I can make sure I get my hands on those DSD


----------



## Quacker Wacker

Nevermind i shot one tonight that is a HOG. He was in the group i was looking at and picked him out and shot him. I put him on a step on digital and h weighed 14.2 but thats off a little so i am takin him to the meat locker to a certified scale tommorow for a true weight. i will try and post pics and give feedback tommorow this is the biggest goose i have ever shot!


----------



## Quacker Wacker

nope weighed it today and it weighed 13.7 on a certified but that is still the biggest i have ever seen. I will try and post pics sometime i took some.


----------



## bandman

Quacker Wacker said:


> nope weighed it today and it weighed 13.7 on a certified but that is still the biggest i have ever seen. I will try and post pics sometime i took some.


Post them on the link at the top of the page. Nice work and congrats!! :beer:

We got a couple this weekend that were 12-8 and 12-4 and they didn't even really compare to some of the ones we've had our hands on throughout the years.


----------



## Honker Guide

By the way, those decoys are not DSDs they are Dropzones!!http://www.aerooutdoors.com/products/decoys/dz.html
Here is a couple of pictures from the state of Wash. with the Dropzones in the background. They are made in a one piece unit and will stand up in just about any wind. They are not overreleifed like other decoys and they are textured to the point that a goose is completely fooled. You probably don't need an extreme decoy like that in North Dakota, but we have geese that winter here for 3 months of our season and we can shoot 4 honkers. Paul


----------



## Milla Tha Killa

i shot a 15 pounder yesterday sorry no pic


----------



## huntingdude16

I have been fortunate to see two Canadas over 14lbs in my 6 seasons of hunting. This one I shot on the way down to my grandparents. We saw him swimming in a small lake near the road, with another smaller one. Figuring they were cripples, we figured we might as well get out and try to take them. We shoot both, and I weigh the bigger one. My eyes about popped out of my head when I read 14lbs on the dot!









The other one, I unfortunatly do not have a picture of, at least not on the computer anyway. I held him steady on the fish scale, and he weighed 14 3/4lbs.


----------



## TANATA

Milla Tha Killa said:


> i shot a 15 pounder yesterday sorry no pic


Sounds good...


----------



## Milla Tha Killa

i ate him today. :lol: man was he good


----------



## Quacker Wacker

What...why wouldnt u get the decoys?  :roll: uke: :withstupid: :eyeroll:


----------



## TANATA

Milla Tha Killa said:


> i ate him today. :lol: man was he good


I hope your kidding. I bet you've shot 15 pounds worth of geese all season.


----------



## gadgetman

This is the biggest I ever shot. Did'nt have a scale but man it was big. I'm holding it







in the picture and I'm a little over 6' and 200lbs.


----------



## gadgetman

This is a better picture


----------



## joebobhunter4

shot a goose over 15 pounds today. i got pics of the goose and ill put them on later. i'm going to mount it thought instead of sending it in for the drop zones.


----------



## Honker Guide

JBhunter: if you really shot a goose over 15 lbs, you can freeze it and pack it in some dry ice and send it to me. We will send it back the next day in dry ice and you can still mount it!!! Paul


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

Yeah JB way to use your head. Lets spend $200 to mount a bird that can win you $900 decoys. Hell if there is one 15lber there will be 2.


----------



## goosehunternd

id like to know where I can get a 15lb goose mounted for $200 Id be all over that.


----------



## TANATA

I shot a 19 pounder in my back yard today!! Going to eat him for a snack instead of getting decoys though cause I'm out of hot pockets at the dorm...

I say no pics no more claims. :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

To me every goose looks the same. A 15 lb goose is going to look just as big as a 13.6 I would much rather have the deeks then a carp sitting on my wall. The only reason I will get a goose mounted is if it is a nice goose, with a awsome story behind it!

I will pay you $500 for that goose. And I will go shoot you one to get mounted. I would save $400 on the deal and get to go shoot one.

DEAL?? JOE?


----------



## Quacker Wacker

shut up...good idea go get it mounted...lol


----------



## goosebusters

Yeah definetly getting it mounted is the right idea, I've been lugging around a scale all season for a chance at Dropzones and I don't want you to ruin it.


----------



## Honker Guide

the goose that JBH4 shot was a little under 15 lbs when he weighed it on a good scale. Close, but not quite there! Keep weighing those geese and lets see a true 15 lb honker. Paul

Here's another one that was close!


----------



## hunter121390

i got a 14 pound canada last year. dropped it at 80 yards. not sure how i hit it n killed it that far, cuz i was shooting at a goose that was in front of me, and that one was behind it a ways, and they both dropped. i liked it. 2 with one shot. 

did that with 2 jake turkeys this spring, thankfully my mom's bf was there n he tagged the other one.


----------



## Honker Guide

Still no winner of the Dropzones. There must be a 15 lb Canada goose out there somewhere. Keep trying and let me know if you get him!! Paul


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Ive been scouting a few of them on the city pond. I think it's like a $100 ticket, for $900 deeks, ahhh Might have to do it. :lol:


----------



## Quacker Wacker

I've already beat you to that thought but Honker Guide says that they check like the wing muscle and the liver to tell if there wild or not. I guess the ones in the park are tequnically wild but is this against the rules of the contest...lol? I bet i could take the 410 out there with little noise at night and bag one...lol!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

These are wild, they just like to roost on the city ponds. The old 1000 FPS pellet gun with night vision scope will do the trick!


----------



## huntingdude16

If their truely wild, find where their feeding and set up. Then no worries about legality. Unless it's posted..... :wink:


----------



## honkerslayr

don't worry guys ill shoot one before the end of the season so you can all give up now aight i think that sounds fair enough..no im just jokin but it would be nice to get one that large anyone had anything close to 15lbs lately?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Hunting dude don't worry we have. The day after we watch them leave city limits we are on them. However there is way to much good land in city limits, so they don't leave. I scout them every chance I get and since September I have seen them leave just a few times each time resulted in a slaughter fest!


----------



## Slider_01

While in ND the week of Goosefest, we killed a honker that went 13.42 on the scale at the store in Kenmare. We entered it into the contest. It was accompanied by two more over 12.

It has since been eaten, but man was it big. As of the end of Goosefest, it was the largest weighed in.

Slider_01


----------



## R y a n

Slider_01 said:


> While in ND the week of Goosefest, we killed a honker that went 13.42 on the scale at the store in Kenmare. We entered it into the contest. It was accompanied by two more over 12.
> 
> It has since been eaten, but man was it big. As of the end of Goosefest, it was the largest weighed in.
> 
> Slider_01


You took no pics of it? Do they have any from the GooseFest competition?

Nice bird!

Ryan


----------



## Slider_01

Ryan, yes, I have some pictures of all, however, I have yet to get the cables to be able to download from my camera. I will post them when I get this figured out...


----------



## Honker Guide

Don't forget to keep weighing all of those big Honkers. The contest is still open. No one has come up with a 15lb'er. Paul


----------



## hunter121390

got one close to 15 pounds last monday. now gun deers going on. sortta gave up on geese. gun deer goes til the end of goose season here. i always got the steel in the truck just in case though.


----------



## Honker Guide

No one has sent me a wild Canada goose that weighs over 15 lbs. I would think that they should be fattening up on corn right about now. PM me if you get a winner and I will get you the adress to send it to. Paul


----------



## honkerslayr

give me until the 21 of december when school is out. i know where the fatty's are


----------



## goosebusters

It really doesn't look that big in the picture, but it felt heavy, looked heavy, and had about an inch of fat around his whole chest. Plus, a really nice white-breasted blue.

In a footnote, this is a dumb picture, I know driveway shots are dumb, but I had to have photographic proof before I cooked him up that night.










14 pounds 5 ounces










I'm going out tomorrow, I'm looking to get that 15 pounder.


----------



## jgat

Beauitful blue!


----------



## huntingdude16

goosebusters, big goose! Good luck on that 15lb-er.

Odd-looking blue you have there. I'm looking at the one we have mounted in our basement, and it looks different. Sure it's not a hybrid or something?


----------



## SDwaterfowler

goosbusters, congrats on that FAT honker. That is a really nice blue. That would probably go on my wall.


----------



## goosebusters

We got 3 of them over 13 pounds today, but I think they are getting skinnier. The corn is now covered with a foot of snow and they have to be burning up fat quickly. Not much time left now!!!

3-man limit of Canadas, 3 bonus mallards that were sweet for closing weekend of duck season. We got some incredible footage of over 75 geese landing in the dekes. Red River valley what can I say.

Starting in the foreground the geese go 12-8, 13-9, 13-5, 13-1









GB2 with our birds.


----------



## USSapper

I cant even look at the pictures with snow in them but congrats on the hunt 8)


----------



## Honker Guide

Nice hunt! One of my guides took some real pigs the other day but notthing over 15 lbs:


----------

